
Ranking the Most (and Least) Productive Countries - ryan_j_naughton
https://priceonomics.com/ranking-the-most-and-least-productive-countries/
======
digikata
How can there be all of this analysis regarding task completion times with no
discussion about planned duration? Shouldn't there be some sort of data and
discussion regarding duration, and maybe ratios of planned vs actual and
planned vs incomplete statuses? Maybe all that is here is that some nations
plan average 14 day tasks and others 4 hour tasks?

